# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Spex uses Saw palmetto

## yeahyeahyeah

Got this in my inbox:




> Hi, 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you have found the information i have sent you so far
> 
> of use. If so you will also find this article useful too.
> 
> 
> ...


 Then why does he use fin?

----------


## Spex

Maybe i know....

This copy/paste above is a newsletter you will have recieved from me automatically. This newsletter informs people of various treatments that are either proven and beneficial treatments.

No harm in taking SP as yet another line of defence IN THEORY. However it is no substitute for finasteride. Its an alternative for guys who can't take finasteride yet not proven to be as successful. I take it along side fin, why ? 

Why not!

Spex

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Maybe i know....
> 
> This copy/paste above is a newsletter you will have recieved from me automatically. This newsletter informs people of various treatments that are either proven and beneficial treatments.
> 
> No harm in taking SP as yet another line of defence IN THEORY. However it is no substitute for finasteride. Its an alternative for guys who can't take finasteride yet not proven to be as successful. I take it along side fin, why ? 
> 
> Why not!
> 
> Spex


 Doesn't it do exactly the same thing as fin?

----------


## gutted

> Doesn't it do exactly the same thing as fin?


 it does much, *much* better things than fin depending on what brand and dosage you take.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> it does much, *much* better things than fin depending on what brand and dosage you take.


 Can you elaborate?

----------


## Davey Jones

> Can you elaborate?


 I was looking at vitamins at the store yesterday, and I saw one that said, "Men's Health."  The first ingredient was Saw Palmetto.  I didn't really look over the bottle too hard, but maybe the "Men's Health" thing means it's good for stuff us dudes have that chicks don't.  Prostates and penises and whatnot.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I was looking at vitamins at the store yesterday, and I saw one that said, "Men's Health."  The first ingredient was Saw Palmetto.  I didn't really look over the bottle too hard, but maybe the "Men's Health" thing means it's good for stuff us dudes have that chicks don't.  Prostates and penises and whatnot.


 This is sarcasm right?

----------


## Davey Jones

> This is sarcasm right?


 Well, maybe the penises thing.  But I would guess the rest is true.  If it's the first ingredient in a men's health supplement, I'd say it's probably good for (or at least people think it's good for) things that are specific to men.  Prostate health, hormone levels specific to men, etc.

EDIT: Judging by this, it's probably only the "at least people think it's good for" thing.  http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0927161656.htm.  There is a lot of contradictory evidence.  Doesn't seem to be harmful though, so there's no reason _not_ to take it.

----------


## gutted

> Can you elaborate?


 people have been assuming it primarily works through dht inhibition when thats not the case it works via other mechanisms too.

----------


## splitting hairs

Saw palmetto is a weak anti androgen.  I took it for three years and still lost hair.  I have been on Finasteride for four years now and my hairloss has halted. 

Same story with my brother.  

If you want to take it, add it to Finasteride.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> I was looking at vitamins at the store yesterday, and I saw one that said, "Men's Health."  The first ingredient was Saw Palmetto.  I didn't really look over the bottle too hard, but maybe the "Men's Health" thing means it's good for stuff us dudes have that chicks don't.  Prostates and penises and whatnot.


 http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pag...id=4215&cid=34

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pag...id=1431&cid=34

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pag...id=1432&cid=34

I think you are right, both have saw palmetto extract.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Saw palmetto is a weak anti androgen.  I took it for three years and still lost hair.  I have been on Finasteride for four years now and my hairloss has halted. 
> 
> Same story with my brother.  
> 
> If you want to take it, add it to Finasteride.


 Yeah i would strongly warn against taking saw palmetto as a fin substitute or as a stand alone treatment. It's been tried many times and it just isn't able to maintain hair.

----------

